# LGB Disneyland Railroad new additions ISKoT



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Our new additions to our LGB Disneyland Railroad train. LGB Coney Island (side and end) & coach Durango (Disneyland Railroad) side and end (G scale). Imagination Station Kids on Track 2011


----------

